# Room equalization



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

I begin to apologize for my not perfect English, I scored this great site even though I write from Italy and I hope you will excuse me for my not perfect use of language.
Then I saw that many here use REW I personally have implemented a software written by an Italian called DRC.
We face the monster.
... an introduction to the subject matter is complex, very complex, technical knowledge is required to be understood that I did not, there is much literature on treaties on the treatment of psychoacoustics, these lines will bring me to my experience, I will certainly use misnomers and I hope that my mistakes are limited to this.

To understand the problem to imagine a sound to our source and try to follow the "path", the signal part and join our preamplifier, the preamplifier to the power amplifier will then go to our beloved speakers from here the sound will come in our environment to reach our ears and our brains finally melted, each of these steps, for better or worse, alters our signal, passing over all that gives its own interpretation is the environment, try imagine listening to your system in the church instead of it in your room and you can easily see what I mean.

There is a free software that DRC will be the main actor of our experience, is based on a simple but ingenious theory, we take a PC and use it as source (actually this is just one of the uses that can go ...) at this same PC connected a microphone made? well, at this point we have everything in hand to ensure that our signal to go in the midst of all its "distortion" preamp, the final speaker, the environment and are registered and once done you can "fix" the signal it back to ' original, simple right?
think about it, the "severity" of everything, if everything worked as promised, what would an amplifier from 10,000 €? a CD player from 2000? speakers from 15,000 €? What is it? for nothing!

well .... drc work, without a doubt.

to proceed we need two things, a good calibrated microphone and a good sound card.

This is the IBF microphone MP-1r-kit, with regard to the information I wanted to equalize everything played on computers, music, dvd, blueray, even youtube, everything, without exception, with windows to get this road is winding, for First you need to use the analog audio outputs will be our pc to act as DAC, I decided for this card Esi Esp 1010th, now in the German market is around 150 €.

we set the samplerate to 48kHz for everything, music, DVD, all we need to do is go into Control Panel in Windows and software for your sound card.

before we have to continue our a measuring instrument that will help us verify each step, Room EQ Wizard in my opinion is perfect, I just uploaded the file to configure the calibration of the microphone. To do these tests need to register a sweep, the sweep is an impulse, a sound that goes from all frequencies at the same volume, and you'll see a ascoltatene Sweep RoomEqWizard this sound recording (from now on called Rew) can show us graphically as rispsto our system, the ideal situation is represented by a perfectly flat, that is, for example, my front left channel

Let us return to the sound card, a typical feature of this card is in the functionality they call DirectWIRE, this utility allows the driver level to hijack the audio stream of our PC at will, check it out

MME and WDM are the two ways used by windows to send audio signals, acting as DirectWIRE image we diverted all six channels on each input channel ASIO, at this point we have to take the ASIO input signal, process it and pass it all 'asio out to do this, use the tenlogia VST, I was born and still widely used for creating music, you need a vst host that will be our engine, there are several, I have found free.
audiomulch, Plogue Bidule, console.jp
I use audiomulch, my setup is complete as you see it here
Step by step we will see everything.

using the analog channels are lost all the beautiful settings that we offer our receivers (bass manager, speaker distance, level, etc.) so we belittling us "on hand".

Kelly Industries Bass Manager VST Plug-in

I had to use the version for Adobe Premiere Pro, I had problems with that standard.
This plugin is responsible for directing the low frequencies of our 5 channels towards our subwoofer.
High Pass, set to ON is that we come to the speakers only the frequencies above the set frequency, 150 Hz in the figure.
LP SUM, ON hijacked by setting up all 5 signals (lower frequency than the set) to the sub
LFE LP ON also apply to the LFE channel low pass filter, maybe not need ... I should try again.
here we only adjust the sub volume than the speakers so that they line up as much effort: to look like a single speaker, for example, my speakers are a bit exuberant at the bottom to make one with the sub I had raise a lot of the sub volume (see the two nel'immagine +6), we look at the graph of the frequency response a little higher, just before we see a peak of 200Hz to about 180Hz to play them is the speaker, is the first sub (Cut to 150 Hz), in other words you must play a bit with the volumes Sum and Sub Out Out until you arrive at an answer that seems consistent.

Voxengo Sound Delay

This plugin is used to set the distance between each speaker and the listener is not particularly intuitive. ... Set the units in cm Misra, Front + A select and insert the distance, nell'iimagine 295 cm, then B + front, then center, LFE, Only + A + and finally only B.

At this point we have arranged to give a volume

This is a utility built into our VST Host that allows us to adjust the individual volumes and to limit the signal when clipping.

We are ready to prepare the filters for equalization.
Here you will find everything you need installed as described in the post.

DRC works in mono and then we record each individual channel.
Place the microphone at the listening position and prepare to issue only from channel 1, the utility DirectWIRE comes to us, just deflect the sound, you'll see in the image below for example channel 2 hijacked on the 8 that is how to make silent Channel 1 and 5 or on the hijacked RearSx to measure channel 1 Left Front should MME1 jumper with Asio 1, to measure the 2 Front Right MME1 jumper with ASIO in 2, 3 and so on Center, 4 Sub, 5Rear Left, 6 Right Rear

Now open and REW pigiamo to "measure", setting the sweep as seen here you will have the most accurate possible measure will be followed and 8 sweeps have been averaged.

Once we made ​​the measurement on the File menu, Export as WAV impulse réponse, we check on 32 bit and give the go ahead, save to a folder number eg "1" folder drc made ​​earlier, this folder is the number the measure, the file will be inside 1.wav for the front left, for ilfronte dstro 2.wav, 3.wav the central 4.wav for the sub, 5.wav for Retro, and finally left 6.wav back to the right. To set the sub 500Hz sweep putting as end-Freq. "

once voiced for the measured and exported to all 6 channels Unzip the contents of this file into the folder and run drc main.bat Krawn.zip
You will be asked a few questions:
Size? you must write the number of measurement to be made, for example, 1
Frequency? 1:44.1 2:48.0 3:88.2 4:96.0 presses 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 -> 2
Target? 1: Ultra 2: Flat 3: 4 bk: bk-2 5: 6 ciccio: ciccio2 -> 5
the target is the curve We aim to which, the best solution is Flat
Psycho or not? -> if used a flat target then it is advisable to apply the psychoacoustic otherwise no, this process takes care to make the curve flat and slightly sloping down, our brain does not like the answer really flat.
Profile? 1: minimal 2: Soft 3: normal 4: p 5: extreme 6: 7 erb: insane -> this is the level of intervention by drc I use 3.

This bat is preset to use me as similar, the command lines I copied from DrcInterface is really full, unfortunately I am not get it to work with the vst host.

the fact that we find ourselves in the DRC folder \ OnlineFilters our 6 filters, finally, to be applied
this is the plug-in filters that apply our equalizer.
and click on slot1 selzioniamo FL48-FiltroXConvolutore.wav onlinefilters from our portfolio, and FR48-FiltroXConvolutore.wav slot2 and so on for each channel to raise a little gain, a dozen db, keep in mind that we want to reach a level as close to the original as possible without clipping to the signal, which increased by a fixed value of all channels such as 10, work until you do then SLimiter makes certain points, establishment of a sound level meter may be useful, once trimmed the levels we're done, you are equalized.

the first impression will surely be a severe lack of bass, and this should make you think about what and how you heard so far, if you did everything right on your system you feel is doing exactly what it says in the cd / file you have open.

to give you an idea here's the before and after in my case

do not think for a moment to lose your pretty low and listen, you hear a new definition, a large clean scene perfectly readable without effort, all those nice ornaments for your wife does not vibrate more!
s up to you if you want to create your target curve, drcinterface allows you to create the target file, for example, this is my corner pimp.
for my case if these two lines will be useful when you have to promise to do something, thank Denis Sbragion the author of DRC.
Greetings to all users of this forum who have welcomed me so kindly.
Luis


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice write up. :T I don't think your English is that bad at all. :dontknow:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Luis said:


> ,,,,,,,,,Then I saw that many here use REW I personally have implemented a software written by an Italian called DRC.,,,,
> * We face the monster. *


Beautiful !!! Welcome ot the Forum !

I'd say that you have faced the ( confusion ) monster and have slain him .



> ,,,,,,,Let us return to the sound card, a typical feature of this card is in the functionality they call DirectWIRE, this utility allows the driver level to hijack the audio stream of our PC at will, check it out ,,,,,,


Yes, from what I see here, without the "DirectWIRE" utility or something like it / none of this is achievable .

My research shows that the "DirectWIRE" utility at one time was available as a free download , but now is only available ( bundled with ) the soundcard that you bought ( & mention here ) .

- Is this true ? Or do you know of an online source for DirectWIRE where it can be downloaded ( either for $$$ or for free ) ?



Again, Nice Work !


<> EarlK


----------

